# Low dose deca for joints?



## Corpser1530 (Mar 28, 2018)

I will be starting another cycle soon and was just going to go Test E for 12ish weeks at 500 or 600 mg/week with Dbol or Halo for the first 4. Given that I deal with some arthritis issues that cause me some pain in mainly my hips and shoulders, I was thinking of running Deca at a low dose of 200-300/week as well. Will I still see the benefits to the joints at that low of a dose or do I need to run higher?


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

Deca at 200mg will no doubt give you what you seek and then some. You'll get those theraputic benes and also will add to your strength gains.



Corpser1530 said:


> I will be starting another cycle soon and was just going to go Test E for 12ish weeks at 500 or 600 mg/week with Dbol or Halo for the first 4. Given that I deal with some arthritis issues that cause me some pain in mainly my hips and shoulders, I was thinking of running Deca at a low dose of 200-300/week as well. Will I still see the benefits to the joints at that low of a dose or do I need to run higher?


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 28, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Deca at 200mg will no doubt give you what you seek and then some. You'll get those theraputic benes and also will add to your strength gains.



Thats what I was thinking. I ran it about 6 years ago with test, but cant exactly remember how or if it helped my joints. 6 years later after jumping out of planes and Powerlifting the whole time, I?m hoping to see a bigger difference with the arthritic pain I have. Thanks brother!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

My brother.. I run 400mg of Test Blend (similar to Sustanon), 100mg NPP, 300mg Deca.. and 50mg workout days of winstrol (was using 25mg on non work days, but decided to stop and only use on workout days)

Best blast ever brother.. The balance is what I refer to .. along with results. 

For me.. everything is in tune.. mentally and physically .. and aches and pains gone mostly. Workout hard.. and feel great next day.. 

When I do not workout .. I sleep like ass. If I workout.. I sleep great.. mostly.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

Corpser.. as in USMC or Navy Corpsmen???


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 28, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Corpser.. as in USMC or Navy Corpsmen???



Haha, corpser as in the giant spider mobs you fight in the older gears of war games. I was Army, 82nd Airborne though. My screen name is usually some variation of corpsegrinder, which is my favorite guitarists nickname (Cannibal Corpse), but decided to switch it up on here for no particular reason.


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 29, 2018)

If all you want is the therapeutic benefits than I would run 200mgs. I have done this from time to time when I have an extra vial laying around. I wouldn't go much higher unless you run prami or caber.


----------



## AllesT (Mar 29, 2018)

While deca can indeed relieve joint pain, it should not be used to treat joint issues, just like any other steroid. This is a huge misconception people have. Deca can kill the pain by reducing the inflamation, but it will not actually heal the joints. Therefore, as a result you can get your injuries even worse, because you will be stressing them even more, and since there is no pain to warn you, you may exceed the limits of your joints. Besides, deca was not created for this purpose. 

It is best to use compounds that were meant for this purpose, and actually heal your joints. Ostarine MK-2866 and N2Joint RX are such compounds. Ostarine will heal the joints, soft tissues and bones, and will do so very effectively. Besides, it will not have all the risks associated with steroids, as it does not have any side effects at all. N2Joint RX is a wonderful joint supporting supplement, that has a lot of ingredients aimed to joint support and healing, so it is an awesome stack for Ostarine. Together these compounds can do wonders for your joints, and I have personally experienced their effectiveness in this regard.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

I obviously want a "bit" more than therapeutic benefits.. Otherwise.. I would blast only NPP 2x week.. 



Beatguts said:


> If all you want is the therapeutic benefits than I would run 200mgs. I have done this from time to time when I have an extra vial laying around. I wouldn't go much higher unless you run prami or caber.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

AGreed with everything here brother.. great advice. 

I would add to this ... advice that should be applied in all facets of life.. "know thy self".. 

Over-doing anything... whether we're talking weights.. spending money.. sleeping around .. You have to have open and honest conversations with yourself and know what are your limitations. 

Apply this to working out.. If anyone is using these compounds, they should have a good idea on what their limitations are on blast and off blast.. This would be why we keep journals to track our progress.. 
but when you get to the point that you're considering low dose (lets call it what is) nandrolone for therapeutic reasons... most of the time it's us old bastards that doing it.. For this reason..it is why I would recommend NPP over Deca.. 

But again.. you make a lot of valid points.. 





AllesT said:


> While deca can indeed relieve joint pain, it should not be used to treat joint issues, just like any other steroid. This is a huge misconception people have. Deca can kill the pain by reducing the inflamation, but it will not actually heal the joints. Therefore, as a result you can get your injuries even worse, because you will be stressing them even more, and since there is no pain to warn you, you may exceed the limits of your joints. Besides, deca was not created for this purpose.
> 
> It is best to use compounds that were meant for this purpose, and actually heal your joints. Ostarine MK-2866 and N2Joint RX are such compounds. Ostarine will heal the joints, soft tissues and bones, and will do so very effectively. Besides, it will not have all the risks associated with steroids, as it does not have any side effects at all. N2Joint RX is a wonderful joint supporting supplement, that has a lot of ingredients aimed to joint support and healing, so it is an awesome stack for Ostarine. Together these compounds can do wonders for your joints, and I have personally experienced their effectiveness in this regard.


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 30, 2018)

AllesT said:


> While deca can indeed relieve joint pain, it should not be used to treat joint issues, just like any other steroid. This is a huge misconception people have. Deca can kill the pain by reducing the inflamation, but it will not actually heal the joints. Therefore, as a result you can get your injuries even worse, because you will be stressing them even more, and since there is no pain to warn you, you may exceed the limits of your joints. Besides, deca was not created for this purpose.
> 
> It is best to use compounds that were meant for this purpose, and actually heal your joints. Ostarine MK-2866 and N2Joint RX are such compounds. Ostarine will heal the joints, soft tissues and bones, and will do so very effectively. Besides, it will not have all the risks associated with steroids, as it does not have any side effects at all. N2Joint RX is a wonderful joint supporting supplement, that has a lot of ingredients aimed to joint support and healing, so it is an awesome stack for Ostarine. Together these compounds can do wonders for your joints, and I have personally experienced their effectiveness in this regard.



ive had this hip pain before and do not believe it to be structural or muscular damage. I?m pretty sure is arthritic due to the fact that I deal with arthritis in my knees and shoulders already, and it runs in the family. Honestly it?s more annoying than anything and it throws off my focus when training. But given that ostarine (SARM?)has no sides I would assume I could stack it in my cycle? Correct me if I am wrong. If Ican stack it, it wouldnt hurt to throw it in there just in case I suppose. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BadGas (Mar 31, 2018)

Check this thread out on ASF.. by HeavyIron, specifically look at his post, #13:
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/80260-Keeping-it-simple?p=1377932#post1377932

He's running Pharmacom HGH.. and is noticing some of the healing properties reg his back.. worth a look




Corpser1530 said:


> ive had this hip pain before and do not believe it to be structural or muscular damage. I?m pretty sure is arthritic due to the fact that I deal with arthritis in my knees and shoulders already, and it runs in the family. Honestly it?s more annoying than anything and it throws off my focus when training. But given that ostarine (SARM?)has no sides I would assume I could stack it in my cycle? Correct me if I am wrong. If Ican stack it, it wouldnt hurt to throw it in there just in case I suppose. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 1, 2018)

Ostarine helps post cycle for me.  In a cycle sometimes I use just one vial of NPP @ 250 mg/w in the front end and that gets the ball rolling by making my old joint fell a hell of a lot better..


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 22, 2018)

when I broke my shoulder many years ago Ive used deca as therapy from Doc,  inj 200mg every 2 weeks but when I finished my therapy, couple of weeks later  massive pain almost killed me, deca has worked more like pain relief but unfortunately didn't heal my injury


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

Try some silica out for a few months see how that works, or nu life joint care, see how that works for you.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Deca used to be prescribed as low as 50mg for therapeutic joint effects.  I like 300mg weekly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Dec 19, 2018)

AllesT said:


> While deca can indeed relieve joint pain, it should not be used to treat joint issues, just like any other steroid. This is a huge misconception people have. Deca can kill the pain by reducing the inflamation, but it will not actually heal the joints. Therefore, as a result you can get your injuries even worse, because you will be stressing them even more, and since there is no pain to warn you, you may exceed the limits of your joints. Besides, deca was not created for this purpose.
> 
> It is best to use compounds that were meant for this purpose, and actually heal your joints. Ostarine MK-2866 and N2Joint RX are such compounds. Ostarine will heal the joints, soft tissues and bones, and will do so very effectively. Besides, it will not have all the risks associated with steroids, as it does not have any side effects at all. N2Joint RX is a wonderful joint supporting supplement, that has a lot of ingredients aimed to joint support and healing, so it is an awesome stack for Ostarine. Together these compounds can do wonders for your joints, and I have personally experienced their effectiveness in this regard.


This is false. deca and eq and several other steroids increase collagen synthesis


----------



## naturalplayer (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm also doing 200mg/wk just for my joints... 10+ years of competition in power lifting along with running about 40 marathons destroyed my joints...


----------

